# Slight thud from R to D: Normal?



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

I currently have about 1500 miles on my CTD and just noticed that when I shift from R to D after backing a few feet there is a slight thud as the transmission changes gears. There is also a corresponding slight spike in rpm (about 100-200rpm). Is this normal? It occurs nearly every time I perform the above sequence, but does not happen when shifting from D to R. I do not remember if this behavior has been present since delivery, but it caught my attention this evening.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Are you switching while the car is still rolling backwards?


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

No, I am coming to a complete stop prior to moving the shift lever.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Is there a dipstick on the diesel auto or same boat as the rest of us?


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

There is no dipstick that I am aware of. I believe the owners manual states that to check the fluid requires you to access a plug on the transmission itself.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad that's still there, they deleted the check plug for us as well. Have you disconnected the battery recently?


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

I have never disconnected the battery.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

No clunck or noise whatsoever on my CTD....


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I hope you find a solution to this problem because my Cruze LS does the same thing. Except it happens everytime I switch gears. From P to R, from P to D, from R to D. And it shakes the whole car! It can't be normal. Feels like the trans is gonna drop right out of the car when it does this.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Does it only happen cold? I.E. On high idle (wait do diesels even go on high idle?) 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

When I first noticed it tonight while parking, the transmission was at full operating temperature having driven it pretty hard for roughly 15-20 miles.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> I currently have about 1500 miles on my CTD and just noticed that when I shift from R to D after backing a few feet there is a slight thud as the transmission changes gears. There is also a corresponding slight spike in rpm (about 100-200rpm). Is this normal? It occurs nearly every time I perform the above sequence, but does not happen when shifting from D to R. I do not remember if this behavior has been present since delivery, but it caught my attention this evening.


wow someone is having the same problem that I had last summer an has not done it since. only after a good drive in 
the hot weather. when your sitting at a stop in gear the trans feels like it releases with your foot on the brake, this is normal. I`am thinking this 
mechanism is not releasing when you go from r to d . I would turn the eng off an try again and it would be ok. thinking the trans is not getting a signal from brake switch or something sticking in trans from heat. I have 16000 on it now, hoping it was more of a breakin thing an gone for good.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't know if the clunk is more serious than the one in the below thread, but it could be the ABS self-check described in this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/3061-strange-clunking-sound.html


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Mine does not do it , are you smooth with it eg not slamming it into park or drive ?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Mine doesn't do it either


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Austin9991 said:


> I don't know if the clunk is more serious than the one in the below thread, but it could be the ABS self-check described in this thread:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/3061-strange-clunking-sound.html


You have to be moving 12-13 MPH for abs self test. They are stationary when this issue happens.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

LemonGolf said:


> I currently have about 1500 miles on my CTD and just noticed that when I shift from R to D after backing a few feet there is a slight thud as the transmission changes gears. There is also a corresponding slight spike in rpm (about 100-200rpm). Is this normal? It occurs nearly every time I perform the above sequence, but does not happen when shifting from D to R. I do not remember if this behavior has been present since delivery, but it caught my attention this evening.


Hello LemonGolf,

We are sorry to hear of this concern! If you'd like any assistance contacting your dealership, we are always here to help. Please send a private message with your contact information, VIN and involved dealership if any additional assistance is needed. Thank you!

Andraya (assisting Kristen)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

oilburner said:


> wow someone is having the same problem that I had last summer an has not done it since. only after a good drive in
> the hot weather. when your sitting at a stop in gear the trans feels like it releases with your foot on the brake, this is normal. I`am thinking this
> mechanism is not releasing when you go from r to d . I would turn the eng off an try again and it would be ok. thinking the trans is not getting a signal from brake switch or something sticking in trans from heat. I have 16000 on it now, hoping it was more of a breakin thing an gone for good.


How long (e.g. number of times / days, weeks, months?) did it occur before going away? While I have driven the car very firmly since delivery exactly one month ago, this is the first time I really noticed any type of NVH that I consider borderline abnormal. It isn't car-shaking bad like the other poster with the LS experienced, rather between "felt like a normal R to D engagement" and "that was rough." I understand the Aisin-Warner transmission we have is quirky at times, but I may bring my car in to have it looked at.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

stamas said:


> Mine does not do it , are you smooth with it eg not slamming it into park or drive ?


It doesn't happen when moving the lever into park. When it occurred, I moved the lever at a normal, moderate pace from R to D. I am not even sure how I can rough handle the transmission from R to D or vice-versa, especially when the vehicle is not moving and I'm on pavement.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> You have to be moving 12-13 MPH for abs self test. They are stationary when this issue happens.


ah! didn't catch on to that fact, thanks bud!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> How long (e.g. number of times / days, weeks, months?) did it occur before going away? While I have driven the car very firmly since delivery exactly one month ago, this is the first time I really noticed any type of NVH that I consider borderline abnormal. It isn't car-shaking bad like the other poster with the LS experienced, rather between "felt like a normal R to D engagement" and "that was rough." I understand the Aisin-Warner transmission we have is quirky at times, but I may bring my car in to have it looked at.


it was last summer an was hit an miss, maybe a dozen times total. normally going from drive to reverse was butter smooth an then the odd time it would go in with a harsh clunk. seem to go away in the fall as the weather got cooler an has not done it since. If it starts again I will take it in but most likely won`t do it when I get there. I started going in the driveway forward to avoid , an backing out in the morning when cold.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

looking at your post again I see yours does it r to d mine was mostly d into r but did do it a few times r to d as well. the next time it does it put the car in park shut it off ,restart an see if it still does it. mine would be butter smooth again every time I tried that. my car will be a year old next month an have had no other problems.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am a bit late to the party, but can offer general comments on my experience. I never noticed a hard shift from D to R or R to D, but I did notice sharp downshifts for the first few thousand miles that smoothed out over time.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

To the owner with the LS - time for a fluid change. These GM 6-speeds are tough on fluid, and it's often toast by 30K.

The OP's has almost brand-new fluid in it. I have had a couple Aisin automatics (a Jeep, 2 Toyotas, and a Volvo) and every single one of them shifted from R to D with a little thunk, but were always smooth from D to R unless the car was still rolling very slightly (parallel parking or something).


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am a bit late to the party, but can offer general comments on my experience. I never noticed a hard shift from D to R or R to D, but I did notice sharp downshifts for the first few thousand miles that smoothed out over time.


same here, when car was new I did not like the trans at all but works fine now.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

LemonGolf said:


> It doesn't happen when moving the lever into park. When it occurred, I moved the lever at a normal, moderate pace from R to D. I am not even sure how I can rough handle the transmission from R to D or vice-versa, especially when the vehicle is not moving and I'm on pavement.


Ok bud no worrys , what I was getting at is if you are changing from d to r or visa versa befor the car can come to a complete stop you probably will run into issues . The diesel has a lot of torque so it can be easily done


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I have actually had this exact thing happen to me about 3 times over the past 2 weeks. I attributed it to the fact that I probably did it while still slightly rolling, but I will post back if it happens again and I am completely stopped. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

